# Campaignless in Corpus



## Skade (Dec 3, 2002)

I just moved tp the Corpus Christi area and am looking for a new gaming group.  I have been playing for over 10 years, and have DMed for most of that time.  I would be willing to run Scarred Lands, Forbidden Kingdoms, Forgotten Realms, or my own homebrewed settings.  Let me know any questions you might 
have.

-kane Leal


----------



## NewInTx (Dec 12, 2002)

Also new in Corpus - looking for a game - am a terrible GM - love to play pretty much anything  Weekdays may not be good due to work but Fri Evening/Saturday/Sunday are. Have been playing for about 5 years. Am sure Ill think of something else to say after I send this but I hope I covered enough 

AOL IM is Wushudeyan - probably the best way to contact me.


----------



## Skade (Dec 13, 2002)

I've been offline for a weekso I'm sorry I missed your post.  Soon as I am back at my own machine I'll look you up on AOL.  I was Ahriman75, I have not used it in a while so it may no longer be valid.  You can email me at kanodrano@hotmail.com if you'd like.

So what brings you to Texas?


-kane


----------



## NewInTx (Dec 13, 2002)

Its soooooooo much warmer here than up north.....dosent seem so recently but at least its not snowing 

Cold Bad, Warm Good=> North Bad, South Good

Which is why I am here....well....partly


----------



## Skade (Dec 13, 2002)

What kind of game are you looking for?  I have a really oddball Modern game in the works, an homebrewed DnD setting, a bit of Scarred Lands material, Forbidden Kingdoms, and plenty of non DnD games as well.  Hollowfaust is a very cool city handbook in the Scarred Lands, it has plenty of story opportunities.  

I have talked to my cousins wife who is interested in playing, but aside from that I have found little interest.  I have considered going to Armchair Commander's on Everheart (the only local game shop I know of).  It's not a bad store, but a little crowded in the sales area (big game room though).


----------



## NewInTx (Dec 13, 2002)

Aye - it is a little crowded - thats the reason Im looking for games outside of it.  I have mostly playes Forgotten Realms and am more than happy to try something new, thats always a lot of fun.

Probably ask your cousins wife what she wants to do and Ill go with whatever it is, really just want to play, anythings fun - wont make a difference to me really.

I think the store has a bulletin board where you could post to get others interested without gaming in the store - I am sure there are a lot of groups/gamers that feel the same way.


----------



## Skade (Dec 13, 2002)

Right now she seems most interested in my hombrew, which came out of my attempts at a novel.  She has been reading the little that I consider readable and has had her interest piqued a bit.  The Game and the Novel are pretty different.  When I play in the setting I adjust to more closely fall in line with the rules in the books of course.  

Anyway, the setting is called Agastasi.  It is a psuedo-rennaisance world, with burgeoning technology and long standing magical and religious traditions.  The continent that the games are set on has recently fallen to civil war, and what was once a mighty empire lays shattered by contentious factions.  The people of this world are generally monotheistic. believing that all other gods are demons.  There are other gods however, very real gods.

I have run a lot of campaigns in this setting.  It started in second edition, but has continued with some slight modifications into 3rd.  In fact I was one of those tinkering 2E players who had made so many house rules and changes that it was almost 3rd already.  I even had prestige classes!  

I run 3E pretty close to the books though.  I am laid back on rules though.  I like to use the proper rule, but occassionaly in the interest of flow, I will eyeball it.  

-kane


----------



## NewInTx (Dec 13, 2002)

Sounds awesome!


----------



## Skade (Dec 16, 2002)

So tell me about your past gaming exploits?  I'd like to know what kind of experiences you have had.


----------



## DJalin (Apr 15, 2014)

*Still Gaming or Looking to Game*

So here I am year later looking to start or be a part of a group.

Either of you still game in the Corpus area?


----------



## Tovec (Apr 15, 2014)

DJalin said:


> So here I am year later looking to start or be a part of a group.
> 
> Either of you still game in the Corpus area?




More than a year I think. Thread started 2002.


----------

